# Tortstork Made History!



## SweetGreekTorts (Jul 31, 2018)

I bought a Russian Tortoise egg from Randy Betz at Tortstork. He usually ships tortoise eggs within 48 of when they were laid, but we tried something different with mine.

This egg was laid on May 23, 2018, and had been in the incubator for 68 days. He shipped it overnight to me and it arrived this morning.

As I was carefully opening up my package I discovered that not only did the egg arrive perfectly fine, but the baby already started to hatch during the cross-country trip!

She is now in my incubator to finish hatching, which she is working on (I know it can take a few days).

Pretty amazing! Since she's a Russian I gave her a good Russian name, "Kapeka," which means "little stork." I'm very excited to add her to my tortoise family.

p.s. Her 3 clutch siblings also started to hatch today too!


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2018)

Cool! Hope it continues to hatch and grow with no problems.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 31, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> I bought a Russian Tortoise egg from Randy Betz at Tortstork. He usually ships tortoise eggs within 48 of when they were laid, but we tried something different with mine.
> 
> This egg was laid on May 23, 2018, and had been in the incubator for 68 days. He shipped it overnight to me and it arrived this morning.
> 
> ...


That’s very interesting I had no clue people sold eggs!


----------



## shellfreak (Jul 31, 2018)

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Carol S (Aug 1, 2018)

How exciting. Please post pictures after the baby hatches.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 1, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 1, 2018)

She's taking her time, but she's working on it!


----------



## CarolM (Aug 1, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> I bought a Russian Tortoise egg from Randy Betz at Tortstork. He usually ships tortoise eggs within 48 of when they were laid, but we tried something different with mine.
> 
> This egg was laid on May 23, 2018, and had been in the incubator for 68 days. He shipped it overnight to me and it arrived this morning.
> 
> ...


OMW that is so cool.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 1, 2018)

Taking an afternoon snooze after some progress...


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 1, 2018)

Keep those updates coming in..!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 1, 2018)

She finally made it!!! [emoji16]


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 1, 2018)

Awwwwww amazing keep this updated!


----------



## Carol S (Aug 1, 2018)

He/she is adorable.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 2, 2018)

Her yolk sack is almost completely absorbed! She's doing very well.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 2, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Her yolk sack is almost completely absorbed! She's doing very well.
> View attachment 247025



That is so cool! Really enjoyed your thread .. keep it coming please!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 3, 2018)

This morning Kapeka enjoyed her very first meal. She still needs to be in the incubator for a couple more days and I've already got her next enclosure set up and ready to move in [emoji4]


----------



## Pearly (Aug 3, 2018)

What an wonderful thread!!! Thank you for sharing this really cool experience. Kapeka is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Big Charlie (Aug 3, 2018)

This is awesome!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 3, 2018)

Well, Kapeka pretty much told me she was sick and tired of the incubator by climbing to the top of her deli cup. Her yolk sac is absorbed now and her belly is closed up, so she has been moved into her new enclosure for the next few months.

Very active today!

And I added a camera so I can check in on her at any time.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 4, 2018)

First taste of Mazuri mix this morning and she seemed to like it! She also picked at her greens, and now she's burrowed in her humid hide for a powernap.


----------



## shellfreak (Aug 4, 2018)

I’m really enjoying these updates. Hatchling looks gorgeous.


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 4, 2018)

Very awesome!!


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 4, 2018)

So cute~~


----------



## PJay (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this experience.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 4, 2018)

That looked like a fun way to get a baby tort! Very cute baby. Glad it is doing so well.


----------



## Triz (Aug 8, 2018)

SORRY, BUT WHAT IS IN THAT MAZURI MIX? CUTE BABY BTW


----------



## StephandTay (Aug 8, 2018)

What a cute tort baby! I also was wondering what is in the mazuri mix? Also, what makes up the incubator for her when you first got her?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow! Going great, nice informative and very interesting thread. Tks


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 8, 2018)

Triz said:


> SORRY, BUT WHAT IS IN THAT MAZURI MIX? CUTE BABY BTW


Thanks! My Mazuri Mix just has the Zoo Med "Gourmet Tortoise Food" pellets added to it. Sometimes for my adults I'll add hay flakes or dried weeds and flowers (which I order from Tortoise Supply in Nevada).


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 8, 2018)

StephandTay said:


> What a cute tort baby! I also was wondering what is in the mazuri mix? Also, what makes up the incubator for her when you first got her?


Thank you! I have a Hovabator 1602N. I asked the breeder what temp he was incubating her at, then I got mine warmed up and ready for her arrival.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 8, 2018)

Update on Kapeka: She's a whole week old! Likes to bask under her light, enjoys her morning soaks (and generally poops in them), is grazing her food throughout the day, and loves to nap in her humid hide.

She wasn't sure what to do about this hibiscus flower, so she admired it for about 10 seconds and went on her way.


----------



## Triz (Aug 8, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Thanks! My Mazuri Mix just has the Zoo Med "Gourmet Tortoise Food" pellets added to it. Sometimes for my adults I'll add hay flakes or dried weeds and flowers (which I order from Tortoise Supply in Nevada).


Thanks for the info, do you happen to know the name of the feed store or where in Nevada it might be? I'm heading to Nevada tomorrow it would be awesome if it was on my way haha


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 8, 2018)

Triz said:


> Thanks for the info, do you happen to know the name of the feed store or where in Nevada it might be? I'm heading to Nevada tomorrow it would be awesome if it was on my way haha


Heres the link to the exact stuff: https://www.tortoisesupply.com/HerbalHay

They are located in Las Vegas. (702) 277-1992
Tyler and Sarah Stewart


----------



## Triz (Aug 9, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Heres the link to the exact stuff: https://www.tortoisesupply.com/HerbalHay
> 
> They are located in Las Vegas. (702) 277-1992
> Tyler and Sarah Stewart


Thank you!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 9, 2018)

Kapeka seems to have started getting into a routine now.

Today was the second morning she pooped during her soak before breakfast, she is eating most of her food throughout the day, and today she was out and basking more instead of hiding and sleeping.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Aug 9, 2018)

So sweet wish humans and babies could get a break during delivery lol


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 10, 2018)

Enjoying Friday's breakfast.


----------



## T Smart (Aug 11, 2018)

The little gal looks great!


----------



## galapagosgirl1 (Aug 11, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> I bought a Russian Tortoise egg from Randy Betz at Tortstork. He usually ships tortoise eggs within 48 of when they were laid, but we tried something different with mine.
> 
> This egg was laid on May 23, 2018, and had been in the incubator for 68 days. He shipped it overnight to me and it arrived this morning.
> 
> ...


Is that Bread I see?? If so, a rather cool idea.


----------



## Big Charlie (Aug 11, 2018)

Triz said:


> Thanks for the info, do you happen to know the name of the feed store or where in Nevada it might be? I'm heading to Nevada tomorrow it would be awesome if it was on my way haha


They don't have a physical store. You have to order online or by phone.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 11, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> They don't have a physical store. You have to order online or by phone.


Ah, okay. I do order online since I live in southern Arizona. It's too bad they don't allow local pickup. Would save time and money not having to ship.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 11, 2018)

Kapeka has half of the leg sprawl down. She's a fast learner! [emoji6]


----------



## Triz (Aug 13, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> They don't have a physical store. You have to order online or by phone.


Thanks for the info, either way it was out of the way for where I went to visit, so works out lol


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 23, 2018)

Just an update on Kapeka...

She's eating like horse and pooping like an elephant. Weighed in at a hefty 23 grams after her soak this morning!

She also now has a roommate who arrived just this morning. Her own sister! The clutch was 4 eggs, all incubated to be females. I received one egg while the breeder kept and hatched the other 3. One if them came out very black in color and when the breeder decided to sell her, I snatched her up.

So now I have 2 females, clutch sisters, to add to my Russian Tortoise breeding colony when they are big enough.

I named the sister "Nikita" and some pictures if her are below. In the duo photo, Kapeka is on the left.


----------



## Triz (Aug 23, 2018)

how cute!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Aug 23, 2018)

What a great thread This is so fun!!!
Thanks for sharing!
And your babies look FABULOUS, and i'm really impressed with how VIGOROUS Kapeka has been from the start!! 
Do you pronounce her name Kah-pay-kah? or Kah-pee-kah? or something else? @irishkitty


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 23, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> What a great thread This is so fun!!!
> Thanks for sharing!
> And your babies look FABULOUS, and i'm really impressed with how VIGOROUS Kapeka has been from the start!!
> Do you pronounce her name Kah-pay-kah? or Kah-pee-kah? or something else? @irishkitty


Her name is pronounced "ka-pee-ah-ka." Like there's a hidden "a" before the second "k." I don't speak Russian so I had to look it up online and found a link that spoke it for me 

Thanks! They are absolute sweethearts. I love all my shelled babies [emoji173]


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 31, 2018)

Kapeka and Nikita are a whole month old today and already up to no good! Lol!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Sep 8, 2018)

Kapeka and Nikita. These two sisters crack me up! They do have their own basking spots, but sometimes nap together. Too cute!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 1, 2018)

Just an update on the two sisters. They are 2 months old now and growing great! Here's a comparison collage with a picture of them on their hatch date, and today...


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 26, 2018)

The two Russian sisters continue to grow steadily and thrive. I have them in separate enclosures since Nikita was trailing just a little in size; she's been doing much better and putting on weight while having her own space.

Kapeka, the girl that hatched on the way over to me from Tortstork is 34g today.

Nikita is 25g.

Both girls are 2 months and 26 days old.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 26, 2018)

Keep the updates coming - nice thread and cute pix.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 31, 2018)

Kapeka is 3 months old today! She is growing absolutely solid. Measures just a hair over 2" and weighs 36g.


----------



## drew54 (Oct 31, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Kapeka is 3 months old today! She is growing absolutely solid. Measures just a hair over 2" and weighs 36g.
> View attachment 255737



This is one of the coolest threads! They are adorable!


----------



## TortMom6 (Nov 2, 2018)

First, hatching seems like a LOT of work. Super glad that I didn't have to do it.

Next, I am a little confused over this Mazuri Mix thing. I have Mazuri, but it is a pellet, not the yummy looking mush. Am I missing something here.
I there a recipe? How is it made? Help? My Greek tortoise baby is looking like at me all accusingly like "you gave me this pellet thing, when I could have had that!"


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 2, 2018)

The mazuri has to be soaked in water to soften it


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Nov 2, 2018)

TortMom6 said:


> First, hatching seems like a LOT of work. Super glad that I didn't have to do it.
> 
> Next, I am a little confused over this Mazuri Mix thing. I have Mazuri, but it is a pellet, not the yummy looking mush. Am I missing something here.
> I there a recipe? How is it made? Help? My Greek tortoise baby is looking like at me all accusingly like "you gave me this pellet thing, when I could have had that!"


I soak Mazuri in warm water to soften it, then I stir it around to create the mush you see in my photos. Sometimes I serve it plain, sometimes I add small pieces of dark leafy greens into it for something different. All my babies chow it down either way.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Dec 11, 2018)

Kapeka is growing flawlessly! Almost 4.5 months old now.

Her sister, Nikita, is also thriving better now since she was given her own space (proof that tortoises don't always get along in pairs, even when they are babies). I'll post an updated pic of her soon. She's already in bed for the night...


----------



## daniellenc (Dec 11, 2018)

Love this thread!!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Jan 12, 2019)

Kapeka and Nikita continue to grow solidly! Kapeka is still growing a tad faster than her sister (don't worry, they each have their own enclosures).

Here are some close-up pictures taken this morning. Nikita is already showing some of her "radiated" flaring on her scutes. Kapeka will also show some "radiated" flaring very soon!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Awesome thread! This is my insta hatch Cherry head I received. She hatched Christmas Eve 4 days after I received the egg.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Jan 12, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Awesome thread! This is my insta hatch Cherry head I received. She hatched Christmas Eve 4 days after I received the egg.
> View attachment 262082
> View attachment 262084
> View attachment 262085


Yep, Kapeka is actually the very first "Insta-Hatch" egg Randy shipped. She started pipping on her overnight trip to me. Total success and provided him a cool new edge for his business. He's being doing great with his program!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 12, 2019)

irishkitty said:


> Yep, Kapeka is actually the very first "Insta-Hatch" egg Randy shipped. She started pipping on her overnight trip to me. Total success and provided him a cool new edge for his business. He's being doing great with his program!


He sure did. 100% success so far! I just think it's awesome.


----------



## shellfreak (Jan 12, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He sure did. 100% success so far! I just think it's awesome.



I sent a western Hermann’s egg out this past Thursday. It arrived Friday (yesterday 1/11/19). I got a text this morning that it was hatching. Talk about cutting it close. This egg is of Sicilian Western Hermann’s from madonie. It work be the third F2 madonie in the United States. I currently still own the first two. But add it to the insta-hatch success rate.


----------



## shellfreak (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Jan 13, 2019)

shellfreak said:


> View attachment 262152


Someone's peeking! [emoji16]


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, Kapeka - Tortstork's very first Insta-Hatch egg, has turned a year old on Wednesday (7/31/19). Steady, solid growth.

She's up to 147 grams in weight, and measures 3.3"

Here are some recent pics. Her clutch sibling, Nikita, shares the same hatch date/birthday, but she's obviously thriving at a much slower rate. These two are kept separated (since they were 2 months of age) but have the exact same habitat conditions and diet.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 2, 2019)

It’s cool to see the difference in their size...


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Jul 20, 2020)

Well, Tortstork's first "Instahatch" Egg is almost 2 years old now (July 31st). It has been confirmed to be a male, even though it was incubated to encourage female gender. Growing flawlessly!


----------



## taropoo (Jan 29, 2021)

Love following this thread! Thanks for posting the updates!


----------



## Sulcata96 (Jan 29, 2021)

Just read through this whole thing, this is adorable!


----------

